# Noob Question About the CWCki



## The Level Up King (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm sorry about the fact that I know this sounds like something that probably gets asked a lot, but even so I couldn't find an answer searching through the CWCki, this forum, or Google.  I was just wondering how you go about registering for the CWCki?  The log in is easy to find but I can't find any way to sign up - maybe registering's disabled or something, but I can't find anything to indicate that.

I actually do have an account on there already, but I named it "Surfshack Tito" since at the time I thought Chris' video talking about him was hilarious and didn't know he'd go on to help make more lulzy content.  However, I don't want to use that account since I don't want people to either confuse me with the real Tito or think I'm trying to pretend to be him.


----------



## Watcher (Dec 9, 2013)

Yeah registration was disabled a while back. Mostly to cut down on vandalism.

I think emailing Champthom would be your best bet.

viewtopic.php?f=7&t=13


----------



## José Mourinho (Dec 10, 2013)

I wonder when registration will be back. It's been months now.


----------



## Watcher (Dec 10, 2013)

Alan Pardew said:
			
		

> I wonder when registration will be back. It's been months now.



The reason Champ gave for why registration was taken down was due to vandalism. Since the Cwcki doesn't get edited very often they can't spot huge vandalism until days or even weeks after the fact. Plus they want the Cwcki to sorta be an archive rather than regularly edit it, and would rather stuff like analysis be devoted here.

At least that's what I'm reading from the threads that were posted previously about it.


----------



## TL 611 (Dec 10, 2013)

I believe I have an account you can use. Lemme just go check it still works (I have given it to a user of the forum before when they wanted to do edits) and I''ll PM you the details


----------



## José Mourinho (Jan 1, 2014)

If anyone here wants an account on the CWCki, please PM me with your preferred name of your CWCki account and I'll create one for you.


----------



## KatsuKitty (Jan 1, 2014)

The Level Up King said:
			
		

> I'm sorry about the fact that I know this sounds like something that probably gets asked a lot, but even so I couldn't find an answer searching through the CWCki, this forum, or Google.  I was just wondering how you go about registering for the CWCki?  The log in is easy to find but I can't find any way to sign up - maybe registering's disabled or something, but I can't find anything to indicate that.
> 
> I actually do have an account on there already, but I named it "Surfshack Tito" since at the time I thought Chris' video talking about him was hilarious and didn't know he'd go on to help make more lulzy content.  However, I don't want to use that account since I don't want people to either confuse me with the real Tito or think I'm trying to pretend to be him.



CWCki registration is now informally by request because of gratuitous spam and poor quality edits. People who are serious about editing it should ask an admin (champthom is one) for an account explicitly. I think that's all you'll need to do, is ask.


----------



## José Mourinho (Jan 1, 2014)

User account creation seems to be enabled on the CWCki now.


----------



## José Mourinho (Jan 19, 2014)

Bumping this to post that account creation was now disabled on the CWCki since a few days ago due to bots. PM me if you want an account, but it would take some time due to some issues on the CWCki.


----------



## Holdek (Jan 22, 2014)

Alan Pardew said:
			
		

> Bumping this to post that account creation was now disabled on the CWCki since a few days ago due to bots. PM me if you want an account, but it would take some time due to some issues on the CWCki.



What's the deal with the site?  Has it pretty much    ?


----------



## Watcher (Jan 23, 2014)

Holdek said:
			
		

> Alan Pardew said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Cwcki periodically goes down every so often. Just wait a few hours and it should pop back up.


----------



## Null (Jan 23, 2014)

I'd offer to host it but methinks the PVCC wouldn't allow it.


----------



## Mr. 0 (Jan 23, 2014)

Why not? It's not like _they're_ doing anything with it... are they?


----------



## Holdek (Jan 23, 2014)

Cuddlebug said:
			
		

> Holdek said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Usually that's the case but the past few days it's been worse than usual.


----------



## José Mourinho (Jan 24, 2014)

Still down for me. Kinda worse and don't know why.


----------



## Holdek (Jan 24, 2014)

Null said:
			
		

> I'd offer to host it but methinks the PVCC wouldn't allow it.



Cogsdev is the one that runs it.  She might be bored with it now and would be willing to let you host it.


----------

